#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Питерский Гелуг

## Владимиръ

Вопрос к питерцам - посещает ли кто-то питерский дацан? Учится кто-нить у обитающего там Буды Бальжиевича? Я лекций пару скачал - довольно интересно, правта качество записей плохое.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вопрос к питерцам - посещает ли кто-то питерский дацан? Учится кто-нить у обитающего там Буды Бальжиевича? Я лекций пару скачал - довольно интересно, правта качество записей плохое.


www.yelo.ru
Занятия по субботам в 15-30.

----------


## Asanga

aryadeva.spb.ru лекции геше-ла Джампа Дакпа

----------


## Владимиръ

Ясно. Спасибо за ссылки. Я скачивал отсюда: http://dazan.spb.ru/_lections/

----------


## Сакура

Лекции настоятеля Дацана Буды Бальжиевича проходят каждые субботу (философия) и воскресенье(медитация), начало ориентировочно с 20.00. Приходить могут все. Сперва лекция, потом вопросы. В конце февраля - начале марта будет перерыв. Лекции мы записываем. На сайте выложена лишь малая часть. Если вы не Питерский, могу выслать лекции. Вообще, лекции идут уже пятый год и мы набираем тексты лекций для подготовки издания.

----------


## Владимиръ

Спасибо. Я недалеко от Питера живу, так что вполне вероятно что посещу.

----------


## Владимиръ

Сакура, а что с сайтом? - второй день в отключке...

----------


## Сакура

Да, сайт рухнул. Хостинг меняем. Обещали скоро привести все в порядок.

----------


## Владимиръ

Но уже, судя по всему, можно поздравить с удачным перездом!  :Smilie: 
Раньше закачка обрывалась через каждый 700кб, а сейчас все ОК...

----------


## Bagira

САЙТ ПИТЕРСКОГО ДАЦАНА ВОЗОБНОВИЛ РАБОТУ, ПОСЛЕ ДЛИТЕЛЬНОГО РЕМОНТА .ВСЕГО ДОБРОГО

----------


## Антон Андреев

Питерский дацан посещаю довольно часто... К сожалению, посещать лекции настоятеля получается редко, поэтому скачиваю с сайта, слушаю, применяю... Сайт снова работает, и форум тоже...

----------

